# Post Teal Sightings here...



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Well I was at the farm this am and seen 25 BWT. (Danbury, Brazoria County) I can't ever remember seeing teal 1st week of August here..

38 days an counting...


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*Sign of good things to come*

Even though technically it's the 2nd week :tongue: I agree it is early. Maybe it is a sign that the dry conditions all through the flyway north of us are driving birds south quicker.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Maaaaaaaan ... ! We better shoot those 25 now before they fly on to Argentina ... !


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal*

Im sure it has everything to do with it being so dry up North. Hopefully we can hold them here for awhile..

Speck:-- Mojo and I went ahead and trapped them yesterday, and put them in a holding pin until the 15 th. Just in case its a slow start to the season....

You would be amazed how well teal are attracted to saltine crackers.. lol


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Pffftttha ha ha ha ha ha ha, cracker fed teal sounds amazing over rice and gravy ... sorry I couldn't come help swing a machette. I was just about on the way home when informed, and didn't have anything to change into ... holler at me if you need some help later into the week or next week man.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Count down*

33 DAYS..... Wont be long now boys and they will be everywere....


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Spotted about 2 dozen teal just Southwest of Nada Saturday.


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

No teal to report yet around Blessing or Palacios


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

6 in C-Port Saturday morning, goose egg on Sunday.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

With the mid west being not only dry, but failed crops, we should have an abound of birds here shortly and we have abundant water,

About to start brushing the blind in two weeks, watch the rains and seeing if I am going to lower the pond with rain coming in, so it is a fresh as possible. Good this about a weir structure, you have the ability to do so. De-wasp nesting and clearing aropund the door so we do not step on Mr. No Shoulders in the manner of getting there. Going to mow clean lanes so we can walk without weeds slapping your faces.

COME ON TEAL! Limits should be accomplished by 7:15 AM each day opening weekend, have plenty of bug spray and drinking water.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Saw a small group crossing the river in Matty on Saturday morning real early.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw 20 Bluewings this morning along with 1 Pintail northwest of Edna in a wetland unit. Also saw 12 Mottled Ducks, 3 of which were in molt.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

my little tank is fulla tree dux...
heard they's good eats... may havta look inta that:smile:
they're legal reglar dux season,raht ???


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes and they will leave about 2 weeks before it starts. Trust me i've tried before.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Lots more teal sighted this morning Southwest of Nada.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Loving this news!!!!


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*You guys a scaring me a little!*

OMG, they're getting here too soon. They'll all be gone before the 15th!!!!! 

Rigged my new teal dekes yesterday and I'm already working on new recipes using up the last ducks from last season. Favorite so far is a version of Japanese negimaki where you butterfly the breast fillet and wrap it around a couple asparagus spears, paint it with yakitori sauce, grill over the coals for 1.5 minutes flip and repeat, hit em again with the sauce and slide away from the coals, cover for 3 more minutes and serve. The scary part is that it is also healthy and healthy is not supposed to taste anywhere near this good!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Mouth watering!!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

saw some this morning off of 2004 just west of Chocolate Bayou


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Nothing spotted around Victoria/rockport/corpus yet


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal*

A buddy of mine spotted about 40 blue wingers yesterday in some 2nd crop rice west of Alvin..


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Saw big wad of them working some rice in brookshire!


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

*recipe?*

*Need that recipe! Looks awesome*



Instigator said:


> OMG, they're getting here too soon. They'll all be gone before the 15th!!!!!
> 
> Rigged my new teal dekes yesterday and I'm already working on new recipes using up the last ducks from last season. Favorite so far is a version of Japanese negimaki where you butterfly the breast fillet and wrap it around a couple asparagus spears, paint it with yakitori sauce, grill over the coals for 1.5 minutes flip and repeat, hit em again with the sauce and slide away from the coals, cover for 3 more minutes and serve. The scary part is that it is also healthy and healthy is not supposed to taste anywhere near this good!


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*You don't need no stinking recipe*

sotx23, other than making your own yakitori sauce (here's a good one http://shizuokagourmet.com/yakitori-saucetare-recipes-13/) just do what I said in the post. It is that easy. You can buy bottled sauce at any Asian and a lot of regular grocery stores and that works fine if you don't want to go all epicurean.

As far as the other stuff in the photo, the noodles are green tea soba that have been boiled and then rinsed with good (not tap) water. The dipping sauce is a quick and dirty version of ponzu which is sake, mirin, lemon juice, seasoned rice vinegar in about equal portions and then soy sauce added to taste. the orange eggs are tobiko (flying fish eggs) but those are their more for show. The white stuff with the green mitsuba leaf on it is grated daikon radish, there is some minced ginger in the background, some green onion and a wad of wasabi. All those things are used to spice up the noodle dipping sauce to your taste. Everything but the mitsuba is easy to get at an Asian store. Mitsuba is available at Nippon Daido on Westheimer at Wilcrest in Houston. but not always, but you could use cilantro and not miss a beat. If you are serious into Japanese Nippon is the only real deal Japanese grocery in Houston and it is a little bitty place.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

i see tons everyday when I sleep


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Some showed up west of bay city today


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

shoal23 said:


> i see tons everyday when I sleep


Thought I was the only one lol


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw 15-20 Bluewings in a wetland unit west of Midfield this afternoon.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

I saw about 10 or 12 yesterday evening near West Columbia. Nice to see....


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Saw over 100 this morning in the Hockley area while working on a pit blind!! All seen from 9-10am, so who knows what the morning had in store. Could have easily shot a 4 man limit!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

About 15-20 came off my pond north west of Edna today.

They're here lol.

TH


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*BWT*

More an more each day. Seen probaly 75 at one pond and another 100 flying over some rice.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

couple sightings in corpus


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Lots more teal have showed up in second crop rice Southwest of Nada. I also spotted about 2 dozen pintails on one of our ponds. Thats about 2 weeks earlier than I have ever seen pintails down here.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Hopefully the drought in the midwest will help push more ducks down to us this year.


----------



## kingfish58 (May 25, 2012)

saw 2 bwt near the pocket


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Fighter Jets*

Well as expected, yesterday I seen twice as many as the day before. Around 300-400 fighter jets flying Mach 3 cutting wind in Brazoria County headed to the refuge to roost..


----------



## Smiling Mallard (Feb 1, 2012)

Went to Matty surf this morning to try and catch some trout and saw a group of about 8 flying down the coast line


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Look for a major influx of teal next week with the full moon coming on the 31rst.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Full moon*

Oh yeah!! We always get a full moon right before teal season and it usually brings in a huge push of birds.. Come on 15th... Should be a great opener as always..


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

So where do I pick up my teal tags? Also, what's the best way to age and score a teal? I don't want to get in trouble for shooting them before they are mature.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I think you pick them up with your license... Best way I know to age a teal is by it's bill, but since that's hard to do while they are in flight I always judge them by the size of their wing patch. If you aren't sure, you shouldn't shoot!!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*teal ka bobs*

Shoot them all, they all eat the same..


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The teal have showed up in force on our part of the Garwood/Nada prairie. We watched 3-4,000 go over us heading for some second crop rice just before dark yesterday.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Just as I thought, they are here early!! Hope they hang around!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Mojo281 said:


> Just as I thought, they are here early!! Hope they hang around!


Me too. I guess I'm kinda gun-shy since Hurrican Ike blew us out just a few days before Teal season a few years ago. Or the year when a major drought left us with no water...or when an early coldfront pushed the birds out before we could get to them.

That said, the birds are here early because of the drought up north. the field up there are in bad shape. The birds are here to eat. If they eat it all quickly, they could move on as well.

20+ days is a LONG wait


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

They are about on time or a bit early in my part of the world. We see the first few show up around the 10th-15th of August and the big bunches show up on the next full moon phase. This week and next we should see em start to pile in. Some will leave but I bet a lot will hold on until a front or the September full moon. The full moon will be next Friday. Buy lots of ammo.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

There is also a lot of second crop rice being reflooded in Garwood and Nada. That helps.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> Me too. I guess I'm kinda gun-shy since Hurrican Ike blew us out just a few days before Teal season a few years ago. Or the year when a major drought left us with no water...or when an early coldfront pushed the birds out before we could get to them.
> 
> That said, the birds are here early because of the drought up north. the field up there are in bad shape. The birds are here to eat. If they eat it all quickly, they could move on as well.
> 
> 20+ days is a LONG wait


I know what you mean Timemachine. Seems like it's rarely on during teal season!!

I've heard a lot of talk about how bad of shape the fields are in up North... In my experience, drought years are some of the best years for the birds bc it creates a surplus of grain. This is bc most fields are claimed under crop insurance and not harvested, at which they just cut the crop and leave it. But, teal aren't known for feeding on corn or soy bean anyways... I bet the water situation is the cause of these proverbal "early birds"!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

and this thing might throw a curve ball in the mix if it happens to come a little more west to make landfall.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Jim. We limited out every day from the Sunday after Ike to Thursday after it. Had to go back to work that Friday and limited again both days that weekend.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

chuck leaman said:


> Jim. We limited out every day from the Sunday after Ike to Thursday after it. Had to go back to work that Friday and limited again both days that weekend.


Sweet!!


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw an estimated 700-800 ducks just south of Rock Island today. About 80% were Bluewings and the remaining were Pintails.

Also saw one spoonie.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Goose Lover said:


> Saw an estimated 700-800 ducks just south of Rock Island today. About 80% were Bluewings and the remaining were Pintails.
> 
> Also saw one spoonie.


I need a gps location. I want to verify they are still there opening day.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*IKE*

IKE year was my best teal season to date.

I got back the day after IKE and hunted every day of the teal season, limited out 4-7 man limits everyday in 30 minutes or less.

It was a blast hunting teal that many days in a row.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

axsbilly said:


> IKE year was my best teal season to date.
> 
> I got back the day after IKE and hunted every day of the teal season, limited out 4-7 man limits everyday in 30 minutes or less.
> 
> It was a blast hunting teal that many days in a row.


I hate you!!


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I am not sure what kind of ducks they are but there is a whole bunch on alot of ponds around Brazos Bend State Park......Im not really a duck hunter so I cant help you with the type


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

rut-ro said:


> I am not sure what kind of ducks they are but there is a whole bunch on alot of ponds around Brazos Bend State Park......Im not really a duck hunter so I cant help you with the type


Probably tree ducks...


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Mixed Birds*

I just got in from checking out all the bird on my pond this afternoon, looks like we have a ton of black ducks a few teal and even two pintail. It's getting close to that time of the year.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

We are holding LOTS of Teal right now. This picture was taken with an Android and does not do the scene justice. This field is holding around 3-4 thousand birds. If anyone is interested in getting in on a hunt we still have availability for a party on the second day of the season. Please contact us at 361-235-0100 if interested in getting in one some FANTASTIC hunting.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Saw some blue wing teal on my ponds today , here in Uvalde, not much water around !


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Did some scouting around nome and china and saw some huge flocks of bwt a mile high dropping in to a field. It was pretty cool to see. I'm super pumped. Got more ducks coming in every day. Wack em and stack em.


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Our ponds in Nome and Fannett are holding a lot of teal already. Flooding 400 more acres next weekend.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

We are holding decent numbers of teal in our ponds and the adjacent bay. Also saw a big pintail. Really hoping this rain keeps up we have some very sexy flooded flats on our place that are holding good numbers of teal feeding the grass seed.


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

Saw the first teal of the season in Blessing today. About 200 of them and also 25-30 pintails.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope all the birds we are seeing don't leave with this storm!


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

This is only about a quarter of the birds on this pond:


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Jets*

Good posts guys..

If they all hang around, it should be an awesome 10 minutes of fury at first shooting light..

Just wait till the full moon at end of the week.....

19 DAYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Saw about 100 rice rockets on scattered wetlands near Refugio over the weekend...


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

bad as i hate it im refraining from scouting for another week...had'nt seen a one yet , but i bet its a good season.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Didn't see but maybe 5 or 6 in matty this weekend. Did see tons upon tons of dove though


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Saw a lot come off of a pond on our place north of Edna yesterday.

TH


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

18 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Saw 8 in the rice field next to my house in Nada this morning.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Saw 6 or 7 on Sunday morning outside Seadrift. Flew over while I was working a topwater. We all noted it was kinda early.


----------



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

saw 1 mottled duck at the barrow ranch in anahuaca


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw several groupsin multiple fields on the Brazoria NWR near FM 2004 this morning.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Saw two groups over trinity bay yesterday heading east while I was snagging specks from the wells.I was not even looking for them.Oh yea there are no fish in trinity bay just teal ducks. lol.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*BWR Teal*

I also have seen several good groups on the Brazoria Wildlife Refuge off FM 2004 in the last few days.. There is so much water over there on the refuge, I doubt they will ever leave there..


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> Saw two groups over trinity bay yesterday heading east while I was snagging specks from the wells.I was not even looking for them.Oh yea there are no fish in trinity bay just teal ducks. lol.


You must of seen some coots! There are no fish in trinity and all the ducks are from Mexico


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Cousin reported seeing about 200 buzz them on location near Tilden this morning


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Well over 1500 birds in Altair area this afternoon...... And some big arse water moccasins!


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Axsbilly,

You might be right about the birds not leaving the Brazoria NWR.

There have been a tremendous amount of projects built there in the past 2 to 3 years.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Goose*

My property is 1 mile away from all the BWR projects..

I have seen it go both ways since projects have started. There has definitly been more big ducks holding in the area. I have killed more pintails and gadwall at my place in the last few years than I ever have. I do believe all these new projects hold more birds in the area, BUT if we have no real winter to move birds around they just sit there on refuge most of the year..

My opinion is still out on wether (It Helps or Hurts the hunting in the area)

In a few more hunting seasons we should really be able to see if it is helping or hurting us in the area..

They have just added another 200-300 acre wetlands in betwenn Cr 208 and Hoskins Mound Rd. And it looks NASTY in a good way...


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Saw a group of about twenty skirting the nueces delta yesterday evening


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Axsbilly,

Since you hunt close to the Brazoria NWR and see it often how many ducks have you seen there during waterfowl season when at its peak?


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*BWR*

Goose,

My place is close to the part of refuge that borders FM 2004 and Cr 208 (The Butterfly unit is what they call it, which is also next to the Mottle Duck Marsh unit).

The year before last there was a part of the refuge that you couldnt see from the road that was holding probaly 15,000+ feeding birds.. I know alot of the ducks in the area roost there, so I imagine there was alot more than that roosting there. As for the main refuge, when they have water its always full of ducks.

Last year they were holding decent number as well. Seen alot of pintail and decent numbers of mallards for this area..

There is so much wetlands you cant see in that close ficinity, there is no telling how many hold there..


----------



## toolabsluvr (May 29, 2006)

weather reports that a cool front due in around september 8th...


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I was told there are 4 to 5 thousand just to the west of the Brazoria NWR. 

On Friday I saw about 100 near Midfield.


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

Seen 200-300 working rice in Nome yesterday, they definitely out numbered the doves we saw.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Saturday, I saw enough to tease me into thinking I might be able to get a limit at my lease NE of Madisonville on the Trinity. They're transients on our place and don't hold for long. The good news for you guys is that means they're still coming down.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal*

Dove hunting in Hearne this weekend. Seen around 200 flying around.

Seen 100 or so in Danbury today..

Once they get broke up on opening day, they will be everywhere.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Saw about 1,500 - 2,000 in a rice field by Danavang(sp) Yesterday. Sure hope someone hunts it opening morning.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Jets*

Seen several large groups headed to BWR to roost at sunset this week.

The cold front this weekend should do us wonders...


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

they must be getting thick, saw two different groups (small 4-8) flying treetop high heading south at daylight this morning on the way to work.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Billy has no birds!!! hahahaha;;............


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

shoal23 said:


> Billy has no birds!!! hahahaha;;............[/QUO
> 
> Lol.Guess we will see on opening am. Dwayne is this you? Lol


----------



## Fishfan1988 (May 9, 2011)

Anyone seen any teal down in East or West Matagorda Bay?


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

A friend call me this afternoon to report at least 1,000 teal on the Brazoria NWR in their flooded rice off of FM 2004.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I really want to try to hunt the brazoria area but it is so far away. I may try it during big duck season. I saw a pond holding 300 today!


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Teal*

I was out today and seen about 150 to 200 teal on our pond this afternoon, which is around the Kenedy Pawnee area.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Saw about 200 this weekend out in Chocolate (good group in halls) have fun boys.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Seen 10 in POC this past weekend


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*BWT*

They are everywere I have looked all across Brazoria County. Should be awesome opener as always..


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

There are good numbers just to the west of Midfield. I would estimate that I saw 700-800 Bluewings along with a good scattering of Spoonies, Mottled Ducks and Pintails on a couple of wetland units this afternoon.


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

Saw plenty yesterday on our lease near Danbury. i can taste the bacon and teal wraps now mmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## kingfish58 (May 25, 2012)

anybody see on the south shoreline of Christmas/ drum bay area


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal wraps*



rgregg08 said:


> Saw plenty yesterday on our lease near Danbury. i can taste the bacon and teal wraps now mmmmmmmmm!!


Oh yeah. That is another one of the best things about September..


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*2 days*

2 DAYS FELLAS.

Im still seeing alot BWTs around, they are starting to build in great numbers now.

Good Luck to all this weekend.


----------

